# ACS Case officer experience query



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I applied for ACS assessment under 231313 (S/W Engineer) on 12th Jan 2015. When I checked the status today, My application is in 4th stage (Pretty fast processing - :fingerscrossed and allocated to case officer Jade Skills. 

I have few queries related to this which are as follows:

1) As the application is in 4th stage (With Accessor), Will it be possible that Case officer ask for additional documents means application can go into 3rd stage ?
2) How's the experience with the case officer i.e. Jade Skills ?

Your prompt responses are really appreciated..


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Expats,

Please reply at earliest. I am seeking your expert advice.


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

I submitted for acs on 11th jan and got the assessment letter today,so u should also get in a day or 2.I dnt think they will ask for additional documents in stage 4.
All the best..


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

What academic documents did you submit? Individual mark sheets or consolidated memos? And color scans or b/w copies attested and notarized? I have to get my b.tech degree assessed, its from JNTU, and wanted some pointers as your processing was done amazingly fast


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

I submitted all what i had.Transcript,individual marsheets,degree,completetion letter.
Not to worry if u just have the degree and marksheets.
Just ensure u take color print outs and all should be stamped as true copy certfied.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Ashbans for your quick reply,

I am also looking for positive results. BTW, Who is your case officer? Was he/she same as mine ?

Also, Has ACS deducted 2 years from your overall experience ?

Please reply..


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Helen was my case officer.
Yes 2 yrs are deducted,that's the standard practise..


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment under 231313 (S/W Engineer) on 12th Jan 2015. When I checked the status today, My application is in 4th stage (Pretty fast processing - :fingerscrossed and allocated to case officer Jade Skills.
> 
> ...


How you will come to know the name of the case officer!? My application is also in 4th Stage, but it only says under Assessor.


----------

